# Tiger Woods vs. a real slow news day



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 12, 2009)

I, for one, am getting tired of hearing about Tiger Woods on the TV news.

Don't get me wrong.  I'm glad that the man is healthy and has a robust sex drive.  But, what he does off the course is a matter that should remain between him, his family and possibly his doctor.

The man is in good company.  Consider Jimmy Swaggert, Bill Clinton, Prince Charles, and so many others who had some obligation to set an example for the rest of us.  Tiger had no such burden.  The only people that adored the guy were other golfers, all of whom were old enough to tell right from wrong and make their own decisions.

Leave the Tiger alone.  Let him solve his problems.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2009)

Nestor, thats the primary reason I've have abandoned watching network news. Get a public figure to screw up and it's now the focus of all that matters. I just don't get it, the fascination with other peoples drama. But I guess network TV is full of programs dedicated to the life issues of others. The Tiger situation is really a sad commentary to the human condition. A guy who had all the money he could spend in a hundred lifetimes. A beautifully spouse, great kids and all the adoration one could want. What was so missing in his life he had to sleep with anything that could fog a mirror? I just don't get it. In my career as a roofer we have worked on some of the Biggest names homes in the music business and some movie folks and what I've found is that most are not very nice people away from the spotlight, they also don't like to hear the word no. Last summer I was on a re-roof, slate job that was scheduled to last 3 months. I started getting pressure from music star homeowner to bring in more roofers, no wasn't what he wanted to hear. I stood my ground and we finished 3 weeks ahead of schedule. They are so use to getting everything, that what we take for granted is lost after the 1 million. 

Oh well, I heard Tiger was going to change his name so as to make a new start in life. His new name....wait for it....Cheeta


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 12, 2009)

I think a big part of the problem is that the TV stations set aside a certain amount of time for their news broadcasts every day, and if it's a slow day in the news room, then even the least worthy news stories get aired.  That's when they tell you about the dog that climbed a tree and had to be rescued by the fire department... and the latest about Tiger Woods personal life.

Also, there's a News Editor who decides what news stories to air, and in his opinion, we're more interested in Tiger Woods cheating on his wife than we are about what's happening right now in Copenhagen.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2009)

Ya know what? No matter how bad a day I'm having I can look at myself in the mirror and say, Wow, my day is better than Tigers day, today...


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 14, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Ya know what? No matter how bad a day I'm having I can look at myself in the mirror and say, Wow, my day is better than Tigers day, today...


Not so much 2 weeks ago?

I personally don't care either. The news is getting worse everyday.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 14, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> The news is getting worse everyday.



Yeah, I heard Tiger Woods got refused entry to a Christmas Party thrown by O. J. Simpson because Simpson felt that associating with Woods might be bad for his image.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 14, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## JustHatched (Dec 14, 2009)

I think what Tiger did is great, he took some of the heat off the government.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 15, 2009)

You know your right since this happened I have been more willing to invest.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 16, 2009)

The Media I guess is making things worst. Also, that should be a personal problem of Tiger to solve.  I am also sick and tired of hearing this news every single day.  I hope they will leave him alone soon.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Dec 16, 2009)

I can barely stand to watch the news anymore because of stuff like this. I might as well be on the computer reading celebrity gossip, because it'll be pretty much the same thing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2009)

Seeing as how Tiger was Driving his Escalade when he had his "accident" can you blame the wreck on his "Caddy" ?



You know what Tiger and his wife were doing out at 2:30 A.M.?


Wait for it....they went out clubing. 

Thats all I got...............


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 17, 2009)

My husband & I are sick of it all also.  My hubby's a huge golfer & huge golf fan, IF football's not on at our house it's golf!  But he hates Tiger Woods!  I think it's just jealousy.  But he says nobody else has a chance & Tiger doesn't even make it a game- most of the time.  So he's glad Tiger's gone (out of golf) for a while, that way more people will have a chance to win. I think he's awesome- as a golfer & my kids- 2 & 5 know him & who he is.  Now everytime they mention him on t.v. ( & that's a lot)  my 2 year old goes- "Tiger Woods"  it's so cute!
But now- I think it's dispicable what he's done to his wife & kids.  And she should sure dump his #%&.  That many women in that little time, unexcusible.  But it also should be between them & the world shouldn't have to know about it or hear about it 50 times a day.  But I guess that's where our society is today.  Sad, sad, sad....
But also - he's a world famous sports star , someone all kids & adults look up to. MAybe he should be held to a higher court & standards-  make sense ?

Enough enough!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 18, 2009)

> That many women in that little time, unexcusible.



Well, maybe look at the upside.
Maybe Tiger could get an endorsement deal with Trojan condoms?


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd put money that he comes out as a sex addict in order to avoid the unpleasant reality of living up to his actions.


----------



## JustHatched (Dec 19, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> I'd put money that he comes out as a sex addict in order to avoid the unpleasant reality of living up to his actions.



Sex addict? At least its not drugs,:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 22, 2009)

It can't be it would get him thrown out of golf. I'm thinking about maybe trying for the PGA tour now that he's checking out.


----------

